# I wonder if this hurts and a few other photos



## davholla (Nov 29, 2021)

Spider The real size is 4.17 mm, magnification is 1.8 with a mite on it - it looks painful

Royal Cornwall events centre Wadebridge, england pl27 7je,Grid Ref SW 96744 72000


IMG_1277_Spiderv3 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Spider, The real size is 2.14 mm, magnification is 3.0.

Royal Cornwall events centre Wadebridge, england pl27 7je,Grid Ref SW 96744 72000



IMG_1319_Spiderv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Harvestman, from the garden stack of a few photos. The real size is 2.29 mm, magnification is 3.3



Harvestman_IMG_1656v3 by davholla2002, on Flickr

An unusual Crane fly, TQ 41821 64231 Keston Common



EF7A5423_CraneFlyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Hoverfly


EF7A5434_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Nov 29, 2021)

I wonder if that mite in the first shot has anything to do with his three missing legs?


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 29, 2021)

Very nice set, Davholla, and the 1st shot is wicked!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 30, 2021)

Nice set of horrible looking creatures........


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 1, 2021)

Very nice set!


----------



## slat (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice set.


----------



## Donde (Jan 2, 2022)

Absolutely excellent!


----------

